# Gas fireplace installation



## Fabulous Mr. Fixit (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm installing a gas fireplace and need to run a new gas line to it.  A couple of good posts on gas line pressure testing have been helpful.  I'd like to get confirmation of specifics about a regulator.

The manual for installing the gas fireplace burner calls for a pressure regulator on the line.  Do I really need this?  So far I haven't found a store that has one.  (The Lowes, where I bought the fireplace is out of them.  My favorite True Value also didn't have one.)  

Assuming I do need to install the regulator, is it something I have to adjust or is it factory set.  Seems like 1/2 PSI is the standard pressure for things and this fireplace calls for 1/2 PSI as well.  Can I assume the regulator is set at 1/2 PSI, out of the box?

I currently don't have a regulator on my line.  I do have a gas cooking stove and gas water heater that I put in years ago, so clearly they don't need a regulator.  (My house is old and originally it had gas heaters and even lighting.)

I don't have a gauge to check the pressure downstream of the regulator if I have to adjust it.   So that would mean getting a gauge as well.  So what kind of gauge should I get?  And where can I expect to get one?  (I'm assuming a gauge is on the order of $50.)


----------



## Blue Jay (Dec 18, 2008)

You would already have a regulator in line to feed the stove and water heater. You don't say if it is natural or LP gas, if natural the regulator would be at the meter, if LP would be 1 at the tank and another where it comes into the house.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome Fab:
Yes, you can buy a preset regulator to install. If they recommended it, you should put one near the appliance. 
Try Grainger, United Refrigeration, or another supply store.
Glenn


----------



## Fabulous Mr. Fixit (Dec 18, 2008)

The house uses natural gas from a utility.  
I'm pretty sure there's no regulator anywhere in the system unless it's built in to the meter which I find unlikely.  
I checked around my furnace, which is also gas, and only about 5 years old, and I don't see any regulator there, but it could be built in.  (I didn't install the furnace.)

Anyway, I'll get a regulator and install it.


----------

